# Update Apache2 auf Debian 6 schlägt fehl



## Frederik (20. Apr. 2012)

Servus.


Ich betreibe jetzt schon seit Längerem einen Debian 6 Webserver auf einem VPS von Hosteurope.

Bisher lief das Ding Problemlos, seit 8 Monaten auch produktiv.
Letzte Woche hab ich die üblichen Updaten installieren wollen, dabei schoss sich Apache wohl selber ins Knie.

apt-get upgrade spuckt zur Zeit folgendes aus:


```
root@lvps83-169-43-27:~# apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages have been kept back:
  mysql-client mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
5 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Setting up apache2.2-common (2.2.16-6+squeeze7) ...
insserv: warning: script 'K02jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'artillery' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: script vzquota: service vzreboot already provided!
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and artillery if stopped
insserv:  loop involving service artillery at depth 2
insserv:  loop involving service munin-node at depth 1
insserv: Stopping artillery depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing apache2.2-common (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of apache2-mpm-prefork:
 apache2-mpm-prefork depends on apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze7); however:
  Package apache2.2-common is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing apache2-mpm-prefork (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of apache2:
 apache2 depends on apache2-mpm-worker (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze7) | apache2-mpm-prefork (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze7) | apache2-mpm-event (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze7) | apache2-mpm-itk (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze7); however:
  Package apache2-mpm-worker is not installed.
  Package apache2-mpm-prefork is not configured yet.
  Package apache2-mpm-event is not installed.
  Package apache2-mpm-itk is not installed.
 apache2 depends on apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze7); however:
  Package apache2.2-common is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing apache2 (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of apache2-suexec:
 apache2-suexec depends on apache2.2-common; however:
  Package apache2.2-common is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing apache2-suexec (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libapache2-mod-fcgid:
 libapache2-mod-fcgid depends on apache2.2-common; however:
  Package apache2.2-common is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-fcgid (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Errors were encountered while processing:
 apache2.2-common
 apache2-mpm-prefork
 apache2
 apache2-suexec
 libapache2-mod-fcgid
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


Welche Logs sollte ich mir hier genauer angucken?
Meine Websites laufen aktuell noch, allerdings hab ich folgende Einträge aus meinen .htaccess Dateien auskommentieren müssen:


```
#php_value upload_max_filesize 10M
#php_value post_max_size 10M
```
Ansonsten spuckt die error.log von Apache folgendes aus:


```
[Fri Apr 20 00:15:55 2012] [alert] [client XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX] /var/www/example.com/web/.htaccess: Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```


Jemand ne Idee? ^^

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2012)

das Problem ist dass Du ein Programm namens "artillery" installiert hast bei dem im init script die LSB Tags fehlen was zu einem loop mit munin-node führt und dies führt am Ende dazu dass apache nicht installiert werden kann.

Ein schneller Workaround ist:

update-rc.d -f artillery remove
update-rc.d -f jailkit remove

um artillery aus der boot Order zu entfernen, dann das Upgrade beenden:

apt-get upgrade

and danach wieder artillery aktivieren:

update-rc.d artillery defaults
update-rc.d jailkit defaults

Ich habe Jailkit sicherheitsahlebr auch mit einbezogen, da dort die LSB Tags auch fehlen, das problem liegt aber wahrscheinlich nur bei artillery.

Langfristig solltest Du die beiden init scripte mal editieren und lsb tags einfügen.


----------



## Frederik (20. Apr. 2012)

Ahja, ein Honeypot? oO wusste garnicht dass der da installiert ist.



```
root@lvps83-169-43-27:/usr/lib/apache2/modules# update-rc.d -f artillery remove
update-rc.d: using dependency based boot sequencing
insserv: warning: script 'artillery' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: script vzquota: service vzreboot already provided!
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and artillery if stopped
insserv:  loop involving service artillery at depth 2
insserv:  loop involving service munin-node at depth 1
insserv: Stopping artillery depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Stopping jailkit depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
```
Hm, sollte ich hier munin mal runterwerfen?


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2012)

Versuch jetzt mal das update wie oben von mir beschrieben.


----------



## Frederik (20. Apr. 2012)

Hm, ne, gleicher Fehler.

Habe jetzt artillery* und jailkit* aus /etc/init.d/ verschoben.
Dann nochmal apt-get update && apt-get upgrade drübergebügelt. Dann gings. 


Danke für die schnelle hilfe!
Gibts eigentlich nen donate-Button hier?


ISPConfig leistet mit sehr gute Dienste!



lg


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2012)

> Danke für die schnelle hilfe!
> Gibts eigentlich nen donate-Button hier?


Wenn Du uns unterstützen möchtest dann würden wir uns freuen wenn Du ein Handbuch für ISPConfig kaufst


----------



## Frederik (22. Apr. 2012)

Werd ich tun. 
Nur Paypal mag ich nicht. Überweisung klappt ja auch, hab ich gelesen?

lg


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2012)

Ja, überweisung geht auch


----------



## bypit (4. Dez. 2012)

Hallo
ich habe momentan das selbe Problem mit dem apt upgrade:


```
zulu1139:~# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
8 nicht vollstÃ¤ndig installiert oder entfernt.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
MÃ¶chten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.66-0+squeeze1) wird eingerichtet ...
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
insserv: warning: script 'K02drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'ctmilter_initd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'kavehost' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Parallels already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Panel already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Health already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Monitor already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Notification already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Daemon already provided!
insserv: warning: script 'drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and ctmilter_initd if stopped
insserv:  loop involving service ctmilter_initd at depth 2
insserv:  loop involving service munin-node at depth 1
insserv: Stopping ctmilter_initd depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Stopping kavehost depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      apache2.2-common (2.2.16-6+squeeze10) wird eingerichtet ...
insserv: warning: script 'K02drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'ctmilter_initd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'kavehost' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Parallels already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Panel already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Health already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Monitor already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Notification already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Daemon already provided!
insserv: warning: script 'drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and ctmilter_initd if stopped
insserv:  loop involving service ctmilter_initd at depth 2
insserv:  loop involving service munin-node at depth 1
insserv: Stopping ctmilter_initd depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Stopping kavehost depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2.2-common (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von apache2-mpm-prefork:
 apache2-mpm-prefork hÃ¤ngt ab von apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10); aber:
  Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2-mpm-prefork (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von apache2:
 apache2 hÃ¤ngt ab von apache2-mpm-worker (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10) | apache2-mpm-prefork (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10) | apache2-mpm-event (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10) | apache2-mpm-itk (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10); aber:
  Paket apache2-mpm-worker ist nicht installiert.
  Paket apache2-mpm-prefork ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket apache2-mpm-event ist nicht installiert.
  Paket apache2-mpm-itk ist nicht installiert.
 apache2 hÃ¤ngt ab von apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10); aber:
  Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2 (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme -configured to not write apport reports
                                                               configured to not write apport reports
                                                                                                     configured to not write apport reports
                                                                                                                                            verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von apache2-prefork-dev:
 apache2-prefork-dev hÃ¤ngt ab von apache2.2-common (= 2.2.16-6+squeeze10); aber:
  Paket apache2.2-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von apache2-prefork-dev (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
bind9 (1:9.7.3.dfsg-1~squeeze8) wird eingerichtet ...
Stopping domain name service...: bind9.
Starting domain name service...: bind9.
insserv: warning: script 'K02drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'ctmilter_initd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'kavehost' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Parallels already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Panel already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Health already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Monitor already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Notification already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Daemon already provided!
insserv: warning: script 'drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and ctmilter_initd if stopped
insserv:  loop involving service ctmilter_initd at depth 2
insserv:  loop involving service munin-node at depth 1
insserv: Stopping ctmilter_initd depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Stopping kavehost depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von bind9 (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von mysql-server:
 mysql-server hÃ¤ngt ab von mysql-server-5.1; aber:
  Paket mysql-server-5.1 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von mysql-server (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
postgresql-common (113+squeeze1) wird eingerichtet ...
insserv: warning: script 'K02drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'ctmilter_initd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'kavehost' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Parallels already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Panel already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Health already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Monitor already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Notification already provided!
insserv: script psa-health-monitor-notificationd: service Daemon already provided!
insserv: warning: script 'drwebd' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and ctmilter_initd if stopped
insserv:  loop involving service ctmilter_initd at depth 2
insserv:  loop involving service munin-node at depth 1
insserv: Stopping ctmilter_initd depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: Stopping kavehost depends on munin-node and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von postgresql-common (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 mysql-server-5.1
 apache2.2-common
 apache2-mpm-prefork
 apache2
 apache2-prefork-dev
 bind9
 mysql-server
 postgresql-common
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Bitte um hilfe da die obrige Lösung leider nicht funktioniert


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2012)

> insserv: There is a loop between service munin-node and ctmilter_initd if stopped


Das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich in den Startscripten munin-node oder ctmilter_initd. Versuch mal eines von beiden zu deaktivieren mit:

update-rc.d -f munin-node remove

und dann nochmal:

apt-get upgrade


----------

